# Hertz spl show amps!



## gsWes (Feb 15, 2014)

Anybody use hertz amps for spl? Like the hp3001 or hp 6001? If so how do they perform?

Wes


----------



## zanec92 (Jul 11, 2017)

No. I not use


----------

